# Do not like this site



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a car forum. Most people come to car forums looking for help because they're having problems with their cars. Look around at any other forum. 

For instance,

http://www.matthewsvolvosite.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=1

There are very few posts there saying OMG! I LOVE MY VOLVO TO DEATH! Nope...most are asking for help.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it sure is funny I see all the posts I do about the cruze being negative. I mean come on ppl. Get real. I haven't had one problem with mine other than a lousy lug stud. Whooptie doo. I see **** on here that is so unrealistic. Im not saying it can happen but Ive seen enough of the crap. I realize this is a car forum. BUT...there shouldn't be stuff on here that could offend someone else that isn't having problems with their cruze. Like me for instance. I take all these ridiculous negative posts as an insult. Me, im one **** of a proud chevy cruze owner, let alone a chevy owner, I unlike other people on here realize a new car isn't going to be perfect and we wont all get what we paid for. I still am happy with what I got and deal with the issues in a positive manner. But no I see ppl on here just furious at Chevrolet all over a couple minor issues. THATS BULLSHIT.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I I see **** on here that is so unrealistic. Im not saying it can happen but Ive seen enough of the crap. I realize this is a car forum. BUT...there shouldn't be stuff on here that could offend someone else that isn't having problems with their cruze.


Examples? I would not take any other user complaints personally and feel lucky you are not having more issues.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

My opinion doesn't matter. Im not even replying back with my opinion. Bottom line is it all offends me with all the posts I see because im another owner of the car and see a lot of negativism of the car. I don't think gm would of built this car on bad terms. Im not mad at just one person, im mad at numerous people. They don't seem to understand my point of view and it turns to WW3 on here. Its pathetic.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There is definitely some good information on here about the Cruze. There is a bit of bashing going on with some of the threads. I'll toss out an example. 

DFF selling his projector headlights. That was a bashing and a half about them being over priced. I didn't think they were over priced, but some of the guys laid it on kind of thick, with that being said, I come here for the experience of others. 

I can see some of what you're talking about, but I'm a member on enough car forums for that to not even bother me. I sift right through it. You have to remember, this site is for owners to post about their cars. You're definitely going to see a concentration of information here, and that's what it is. This site represents .0001% of Cruze owners in the world, so it's going to look like things are bad when in fact they represent a small fraction of ownership.

The biggest issue I have with the Cruze isn't its durability at all, it's the resale value. The rental car companies have smashed the resale value by putting a ridiculous amount into circulation. My car taking a $1,000 a month hit in resale value since I've owned it, is my only problem with the Cruze. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just because you've had a good experience doesn't mean others haven't had issues with theirs. That should be common knowledge .


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

There are a lot of clearly young owners on this forum and they can blow small issues up because they want their vehicle to be perfect. I am not so young and can see past what they write and turn a blind eye to what is offensive. I too have not had a single issue after 8 months of ownership of a new diesel Cruze, however I have experience of car ownership over many years and offer help when and if I can. Please don't take the ranting of a few to sour you to the majority on this forum.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have had only 2 issues with this Cruze in the past 2 years both were handled very professionally by my dealer. Except for some one at the dealer denting the hood and the rear quarter panel T me off royal . These are the main issues to date that concern me with this model car and the techs have their hands full as far as I have read about this model car .. The Odor smell threads irritated me ! Sorry folks I got lucky I bought this cruzen from the initial assembly runs , Thank My lucky stars for being prompt , and on the ball . To Add can people open that Owners Manuel that comes with their vehicle more often !


PS Hay Aussie


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

If people posting about issues they are having with their cars, looking for advise offends you, I truly feel sorry for you. Not sure how you're capable of getting by in the real world if something as insignificant as that gets you all riled up. Your reaction might be in line if they were making posts about your mother or something, but they are discussing their car. I honestly don't see how someone could be butt hurt over this.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, is this thread about getting no respect? Use to be a general manager of a Fortune 500 company and received a lot of respect from my employees, but when I got home was bossed like crazy from my wife and kids, LOL. 

First time I came to this board was reading that sticky thread on clutch problems, see it not there anymore, or coolant problems, very welcomed information to me to learn about other problems with the Cruze to make me aware of them.

Ha, with oil changes, on several boards, on this subject always a thousand replies, but if a question is of a high technical nature, maybe one or two.

Always run into bashing, best reply is no reply, these guys are trying to sucker you in. And if you do reply, well, no other way of putting it, you were suckered in. If these posts were ignored, the person posting those threads would find another hole to crawl into.

The vast majority of threads provide useful information, if they didn't, also would find another hole to crawl into. Its never easy to ignore a negative post about you, but is the best way to treat these kind of posts.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah I have the opposite problem, most threads I read (with important or relevant titles) offer nothing but more information about this car. I hardly see anyone bashing the Cruze because we all have the cars here mostly and why would we sit here and bash what we are driving unless your transmission fell apart below 50k miles..I highly doubt they are writing that because they want to bash the car. I am not sure what threads you are reading but there isn't much bashing in the 1.4L sub thread discussing all parts and upgrades that can be done to this car. Most people on here who frequent the site or are MOTM are knowledgeable as well as contribute positively to this site. The only way to chance the context of what you see within these walls is to make a positive change by your actions in hopes other will return it with the same. There is a block button too where annoying posters...annoying people....can be blocked from view and that will alleviate some of the BS you might be seeing in some threads. You can't expect change if you are not helping to change it yourself. Just my .02, I don't think there is a better or more diverse Cruze forum around other than this. I had to block certain members due to stupid posts, not contributing to the forum, etc. It's a part of life, everyone is different.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I know how you feel, i remember when i was 9 years old... I wanted candy, and everyone ignored me. Then when i asked someone else about candy they bashed me and proved me candy was sugar, and sugar is bad. So i quit asking for candy, i made money, bought my own candy.

Ok EHEM. I won't bash you OP, but i will tell you this. When someone joins a car message board, they generally come in with problems and asking for help. And that is all you will see, but apparently, you only browse through service issues. Look at Off Topic, look at Cruze Media or General Discussion. If you got bashed at in ONE topic, so what? there are 12,951 threads on here...


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The BMW forums would eat you alive if you think this forum is rough.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

> I follow what they say since i didnt build the car and dont know much about it.


-*chevycruze2012*




> If you get too much or not enough the TC will not work right.


-*chevycruze2012*


lawls... you're talking about people spreading false rumors about the car and false information?? Where did you get either of these bits of info? You made them up.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

There are far more Cruze enthusiasts and supporters around here than bashers. This is a car forum, and like others have said, there are and will be people who join just to post problems, bash, and look for solutions. In about a week myself and many others will have to opportunity to meet face to face fellow enthusiasts that we have been communicating with for so long. I cannot wait. My tip, have a thick skin, ignore ignorant and negative posts, or move on. No sense on being somewhere you don't like, and no one is keeping you here. I hope you find all the great people on this forum and make a good time out of it though! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

And sometimes out of all the negativity, a solution to something might be born!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There are only so many way ways that we can say "I love my Cruze!" then this place would get boring. As far as out light bashing goes, I'm seeing a lot less of it compared to the past.

Talking about the problems and coming up solutions is what keeps this place interesting and helps people out.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally, I like all the information on the site, good AND bad. There is a LOT of useful information here, particularly on the engine and transmissions. Its clear the Cruze has found an enthusiast following and there have been lots of interesting things found, even for the car being so new to the US market, such as firehawk's 12.6 to 15.6 gallon Cruze Eco manual gas tank mod, among many others.


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

Being on several forums like the Subaru and the Evo forums is where your head would normally explode. The Cruze forum is the coolest forum hands down. Its still a young forum with a small enthusiast crowd. People primarily go to forums to research the vehicle and discuss issues. I took delivery of my LTZ RS 3 weeks ago and so far no hiccups at all but that's not to say there aren't people dealing with some rather horrendous stuff after purchasing a new car. If you don't like what your reading on these forums then simply don't come on anymore. You cant expect an entirely populace to behave and express themselves in a manner you see fit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Got any motorcycle forum and they will laugh you out of there too. I'm joind to a lot of forums as I work on many of cars and som info isn't really available like on motorhomes. I love CruzeTalk best forum I'm joind on.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been on gaming forums, made my own forum, mustang forums, toyota nation, and by far, this has been the most helpful one. I will vouch too since i see everyone doing so lol...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I've been on gaming forums, made my own forum, mustang forums, toyota nation, and by far, this has been the most helpful one. I will vouch too since i see everyone doing so lol...


I hate TN so so so much. Bunch of unhelpful, close-minded...dumb bunnies.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah... I posted a thread on how i wanted the sport wheels (the ones that came with the SE, i hated my XLE ones) for my V6 and i was bashed so hard that i think that is why my Camry died.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Better not come on down here than Boy , do you know this davy crocket territory jim bowie and we do not like yus folk eithers ,,..,, dum bunnies weeeell giver yuus a dum bunny ..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Yeah... I posted a thread on how i wanted the sport wheels (the ones that came with the SE, i hated my XLE ones) for my V6 and i was bashed so hard that i think that is why my Camry died.


LOL. That would be about the only way to blow one up.

SE = purdy. Especially the new V6 SE (ours is a 4, but I want the V6 wheels).

LE/XLE = fugly. Yep, I had one too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Got any motorcycle forum and they will laugh you out of there too. I'm joind to a lot of forums as I work on many of cars and som info isn't really available like on motorhomes. I love CruzeTalk best forum I'm joind on.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Haha don't even get me started on RV.net...

I'm lucky to have helped build an awesome forum for my brand that others come to just to get advice for their SOB (some other brand), and we've sold some people on buying one just because of how friendly/helpful we are there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha don't even get me started on RV.net...
> 
> I'm lucky to have helped build an awesome forum for my brand that others come to just to get advice for their SOB (some other brand), and we've sold some people on buying one just because of how friendly/helpful we are there.


I've heard countless times from MVS posters that love the site for helping them save hundreds, thousands, or their car from the scrapheap by helping them through issues they didn't think they could tackle by themselves. 

Heck, that forum saved me from throwing away my S70 when a transmission solenoid went out. It would have eaten me alive in repair costs if I had to rely on a mechanic to fix that.

CruzeTalk is that helpful kinda place too, through the contributions of others here. I can only hope that once they all get out of warranty and we begin to have to fix things ourselves, the issues will become predictable and able to be fixed easily through good DIY write-ups. I love my Cruze, but unfortunately, I haven't been blessed with the problem-free ones some of y'all have had.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I think it sure is funny I see all the posts I do about the cruze being negative. I mean come on ppl. Get real. I haven't had one problem with mine other than a lousy lug stud. Whooptie doo. I see **** on here that is so unrealistic. Im not saying it can happen but Ive seen enough of the crap. I realize this is a car forum. BUT...there shouldn't be stuff on here that could offend someone else that isn't having problems with their cruze. Like me for instance. I take all these ridiculous negative posts as an insult. Me, im one **** of a proud chevy cruze owner, let alone a chevy owner, I unlike other people on here realize a new car isn't going to be perfect and we wont all get what we paid for. I still am happy with what I got and deal with the issues in a positive manner. But no I see ppl on here just furious at Chevrolet all over a couple minor issues. THATS BULLSHIT.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha don't even get me started on RV.net...
> 
> I'm lucky to have helped build an awesome forum for my brand that others come to just to get advice for their SOB (some other brand), and we've sold some people on buying one just because of how friendly/helpful we are there.


I'm on rv.net a lot lol for airride problems mainly or ABS crap


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Try a pro operated HVAC site to get blasted out when these guys don't even know what a microcontroller is. Did get kicked off a Christian site because I mentioned Jesus Christ was a Jew. Whoops said that again, maybe I will be kicked off this site too!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your in Good company Here NickD , by the written word Jesus Christ is just alright ,and He is Hebrew , or have you Jewish . IE a Jew ,,..,,


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't post here much but read very often. And it kills me to know that people who have issues like this have to feel free to post about it, If you don't like it why come in and post about it? I think you could have just left without posting this thread. Just my two cents.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

JWishnok said:


> I don't post here much but read very often. And it kills me to know that people who have issues like this have to feel free to post about it, If you don't like it why come in and post about it? I think you could have just left without posting this thread. Just my two cents.


Post more! Quality posting right there.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Saw this on a local church's bulletin board and it seems S-O-O-O-O appropriate here:

"_*The TRUTH doesn't HURT, unless there's a REASON it should*"
_
and, the underlying premise mirrors the OP's seemingly myoptic mindset of, _"...don't say BAD things, because I don't want to HEAR them."_ To which I bluntly respond, "_...simply don't listen or read..."_

Most, but certainly not ALL, of the problems and complaints posted here are real, whether the OP has or has NOT yet experienced them. And, the OP should be thinking "Whoopie, MY Cruze doesn't have ANY of those peoples problems..." instead of complaining about other peoples problem "truths" that he has (NOT) yet experienced.

Some people just don't want to _know_ that the light in the tunnel...is actually a train a'coming.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

First go take some English classes, you need them! If you don't like it here then why do you bother sticking around??? Nobody is forcing you to come here and check the forums! Suck it up cupcake, pick your Vag up off the floor! People are never going to be 100% Happy, EVER! Get used to it.... Just a fact of life.

Last time I checked forums are a Great place to go if you are having problems with whatever it may be, cars, tools, electronics, etc..... Oh BTW, :signs042:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been a member of Corvetteforum.com  since 1994 so........ :stoner: oh wow....I forgot what I was going to say. I think it was pretty good though.........
edit: oh yeah...........ahh...no....that's not it.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I think it sure is funny I see all the posts I do about the cruze being negative. I mean come on ppl. Get real. I haven't had one problem with mine other than a lousy lug stud. Whooptie doo. I see **** on here that is so unrealistic. Im not saying it can happen but Ive seen enough of the crap. I realize this is a car forum. BUT...there shouldn't be stuff on here that could offend someone else that isn't having problems with their cruze. Like me for instance. I take all these ridiculous negative posts as an insult. Me, im one **** of a proud chevy cruze owner, let alone a chevy owner, I unlike other people on here realize a new car isn't going to be perfect and we wont all get what we paid for. I still am happy with what I got and deal with the issues in a positive manner. But no I see ppl on here just furious at Chevrolet all over a couple minor issues. THATS BULLSHIT.


I find it quite funny you're bashing other people using anecdotal evidence as your citation. And yet everyone on here is the problem. Problems get discussed on every car forum DUH. Also, I do agree on some points. The biggest problem this forum has is that the cruze isn't an enthusiast forum. So our casual driver to enthusiast ratio is out of whack. Thats all.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> I've been a member of Corvetteforum.com  since 1994 so........ :stoner: oh wow....I forgot what I was going to say. I think it was pretty good though.........
> edit: oh yeah...........ahh...no....that's not it.


lol CF... where everyone reads the OP and puts in their two cents without reading any of the replies, the median age is 62, and no one in CFOT owns a vette  I'm all too familiar


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well Its boring for me by what I see. I'd be excited to see people post how much they love the cruze instead of saying things like I hate it or whatever over a little issue. I'd rather see positive energy on the cruze than all the negative topics and feedback. The cruze is one **** of a car in my opinion. Idk why people on here say any different. The cruze is a much better car than the corolla focus or dart. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well Its boring for me by what I see. I'd be excited to see people post how much they love the cruze instead of saying things like I hate it or whatever over a little issue. I'd rather see positive energy on the cruze than all the negative topics and feedback. The cruze is one **** of a car in my opinion. Idk why people on here say any different. The cruze is a much better car than the corolla focus or dart.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


here you go lol.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-newbie-central/12282-love-my-cruze.html


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

I must be missing something. This forum seems pretty positive to me. 
Scanned a civic forum once and people were just flaming each other and putting other people down because of their mods.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

David1 said:


> And sometimes out of all the negativity, a solution to something might be born!


Ya, I read that wrong the first time... Born...


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well Its boring for me by what I see. I'd be excited to see people post how much they love the cruze instead of saying things like I hate it or whatever over a little issue. I'd rather see positive energy on the cruze than all the negative topics and feedback. The cruze is one **** of a car in my opinion. Idk why people on here say any different. The cruze is a much better car than the corolla focus or dart.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm confused by your tactics.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've warned and given infractions before to people who excessively attacked the Cruze. This isn't a day care center, so I make it clear to people that I don't care for their complaining and whining. Then they accuse me of working for GM or getting paid to keep them silenced. You can't win with some people. I've even banned someone (thaicruze) for blatantly shitting on threads telling people their car is a pile.

That said, we love the Cruze here, and if the OP can't see that, then he's blind and thin-skinned. I would love my Cruze even if everyone on this forum hated theirs. My impression of my car has nothing to do with what other people think or say.

That said, I am impressed with how tactfully some in this thread have responded to an annoyingly blatant attack on CruzeTalk. I have more posts here than anyone else and I and my staff have created an amazingly helpful and positive atmosphere. We've created what I call an addictive community.

I like this site. If you don't, you have two options.

1. Leave. We are the biggest Cruze forum on the internet, so it's unlikely you will find a better group of genuine people than we have here. It is also unlikely that you will find better moderators, maybe anywhere.
2. Find a way to improve it yourself. When I came here, I was annoyed by the whining so I did something about it. I wrote tutorials, helped as many people as I could, and set an example. I helped people with their problems so they wouldn't be able to complain about them.

Whichever you do, heed the forum rules, respect the moderators, and learn from those who have something to teach you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Clayboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Amen XtremeRevolution, as for me I love my Cruze


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

OP - Take anything, anything at all that you think is amazing. Go onto the Internet and look for reviews. Still like it? I'd assume you don't because I bet you saw some negative reviews. You'll have that on ANYTHING you purchase no matter how much you think it's the cat's pajamas. Take any review or opinion with a grain of salt. What matters is YOUR opinion and experience with that product. How have you made it this far in life if you listen to EVERYTHING EVERYONE says?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Honestly, I have yet to see any real bashing on the Cruze. Now I haven't spent a great deal of time in the service issue sub-forum which is probably the reason why, but personally; coming from a background dabbling on 4chan, I cant offer any sliver of sympathy. If you think CT is harsh, you haven't even gotten past the kindergarden level of internet bashing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the consensus is: 

it's not us. It's you. 

Lets just be friends. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Most normal people aren't going to go spend their hard earned money on the Cruze and then for no reason, just turn around and take their time to hop on a Cruze based forum and falsely bash it. 

I think it's positive for Chevy/GM to see and be made aware of all Cruze owners' complaints and dislikes (rather big or small) just as much as the positive feedback on this car. I think at times, more can actually be taken away from constructive criticism about a car than positive feedback. Chevy knows what things they have done absolutely right on the Cruze but they really needed to be made aware of what's wrong with the Cruze and what improvements need to be made. They also needed a fire lit under their asses to finally begin to seriously address some of these issues with the Cruze but that's Chevy's bad, not those who are calling them out on it!

We don't want mediocrity to be accepted with the Cruze or with any Chevy/GM product because if we accept it than that's all we'll ever get. Cruze owners and Chevy/GM loyalist or just those who want to support American auto makers should openly and freely provide constructive criticism because it's this that will help the American auto maker continue to grow, improve, and prosper for years to come over the competition. And besides, the last time I checked, nothing ever improved or got better by staying silent.

If you really care about the Cruze and the future of it as well as the future of Chevy/GM as a whole, than you wouldn't be getting so upset about other owners (past and present) making their issues known. If you cared, you would almost welcome the criticism and offer to help or give suggestions. If you want the Cruze to be successful and if you want Chevy/GM to continue making strides towards being successful again, than feedback is what they need. 

All criticism is taken with a grain of salt because everyone's situation with the Cruze is obviously not the same (as you have made this perfectly clear), but in no way do I feel people are blatantly lying on the Cruze. Even if you feel some forum members might be blowing small issues out of proportion, maybe to them the issue seems like a big issue. Not everyone is car savvy and most big problems started out as minor problems that were never caught or addressed in time. As a tight knit forum family, we want to help Cruze owners avoid that!

The Cruze is certainly a great car and many owners believe that and Chevy knows they have built a pretty **** good compact sedan, but by no means is it PERFECT!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> We've created what I call an addictive community.http://www.autoguide.com/mobile


So that's why I keep coming back! 

Seriously, this is a very good forum with good information and good members.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Seriously, this is a very good forum with good information and good members.


well, there are a _few _exceptions within the ranks (like me) who are _neither_ *friend* _nor_ *foe* (wink,wink)!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> So that's why I keep coming back!
> 
> Seriously, this is a very good forum with good information and good members.




Seriously ,,...,,, I Seriously Dislike Seriously , The word Dummy


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

MjC said:


> I must be missing something. This forum seems pretty positive to me.
> Scanned a civic forum once and people were just flaming each other and putting other people down because of their mods.


Just from reading this I think of the following:

M1: Ermahgerd guys, look at my sick new wing!1!!111!
- M2: You're such a ricer, omg
- M3: WTF is wrong with you, get out of here ricer P.O.S.

{Earlier posted thread}

M3: Aww yeeee, got this new muffler installed today, sounds f***ing cray!1!!!!11!!
- M2: GTFO with that **** fart can
- M1: God that sounds so bad, WTF is wrong with you?!?!!?1

{Other Post}

M2: Just installed this Bad Ass CF scoop, and them guys bee jealous as ****
- M1: LOL where'd you get that P.O.S.? It ain't even functional
- M3: You can even see one edge of it where the 3M tape didn't hold, hahaha what a dumb ****

[Summarized/tb:dr version]

Look at my rice!!
- Please, my rice is better!
- Guys stahp fighting, I clearly have more rice than you two


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If you don't like this site.

Then don't look at it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, somebody likes this thread, hardly a day old, with 54 replies and 1,061 views.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And we aint thats right aint and it is a word aint ,,,...,,,time to have some smurfing ,,,...,,,thread


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

brian v said:


> Seriously ,,...,,, I Seriously Dislike Seriously , The word Dummy


OK, do we call you *Shirley* or *Surely*?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> OK, do we call you *Shirley* or *Surely*?


Surely you can't be serious? i AM serious. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Or toad for any serious moment , dang dog kiss a frog , cinderella pops out !
We will not abide well with the idea we will not get those wheels we so desperately desire for our cruzen .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like this site, and tacos.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

The site is awesome. I love my cruze ls. I sometimes wish I purchased a LTZ. I also have met a few members from this site. One of them being a member who has had many, many problems with his brand new 2013 cruze LTZ. I still don't regret my decision to purchase a cruze. In fact I have a positive remark to counter for every bad issue he has with his car. I hope he gets another cruze that functions correctly so he can experience the joy I have. 34,000 miles not even a year old yet. I purchased on 7/21/2012. I do not get offended by people posting their issue and getting pissed off about it. I feel bad for them. As of now I will be getting another cruze when mine finally stops performing for me. Just get some thicker skin and enjoy one of the best forums around hand down!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mick said:


> I like this site, and tacos.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree with only half of this. Tacos aren't too good. Taco forum


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I like this site, and pizza.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh one more thing i like besides this site.

Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> We don't want mediocrity to be accepted with the Cruze or with any Chevy/GM product because if we accept it than that's all we'll ever get.


:goodjob: Geez, I'm glad someone read that line in my signature and believes it. It always made a lot of sense to me which is why I complain when complaining is called for. If we sat back and said nothing or did nothing, then NOTHING would change. 

As for this whole topic, I don't even understand what he's complaining about. I'm sure that many Cruze owners with major problems are THRILLED that he has had NO problems with his Cruze. However, that is not the same experience for all Cruze owners who have/had problems and got very little help from GM to resolve those problems. The solution to your problem is to find another forum. I wish you continued good luck with your Cruze. I'm sure IF a problem does arise with it, we will never hear about it here.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> Ha, somebody likes this thread, hardly a day old, with 54 replies and 1,061 views.


 When I saw the topic and the number of posts, I was wondering HOW I missed it until I saw that it was just started! Heck, it even brought out XtremeRevolution who has been very quiet lately! I really did think he left and got a job at GM!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I agree with only half of this. Tacos aren't too good. Taco forum


How can you not like tacos? I mean you have a wife after all, that means you like tacos...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> :goodjob: Geez, I'm glad someone read that line in my signature and believes it. It always made a lot of sense to me which is why I complain when complaining is called for. If we sat back and said nothing or did nothing, then NOTHING would change.
> 
> As for this whole topic, I don't even understand what he's complaining about. I'm sure that many Cruze owners with major problems are THRILLED that he has had NO problems with his Cruze. However, that is not the same experience for all Cruze owners who have/had problems and got very little help from GM to resolve those problems. The solution to your problem is to find another forum. I wish you continued good luck with your Cruze. I'm sure IF a problem does arise with it, we will never hear about it here.


Well I will say I've had a problem with my cruze. It was a faulty AC pressure sensor that went out with only 1522 miles on it. There are we all happy to finally here a problem with mine?????. Reason why I don't say anything on here about the issues Ive had with my car whether it was a part that went bad or a service issue I take it up with GM...not here. I think if GM found out I was running my mouth about a problem I had Im almost sure of it they wouldn't be too thrilled. I understand this is a car forum so I can agree with what some of you are saying...what I don't understand is when someone publiahes a thread about a issue they have and turn a minor issue into something that is greater and they shouldn't. I see the point about talking about an issue so GM is aware of it...I get that. In fact I think that's a good idea......but why make it sound like GM makes **** cars?. I can say and back GM up that they don't. I've owned GM vehicles since I was about 10 years old and the cruze puts me at ownership number 12. Had no issues with any of them major. My honest thought/opinion is if you have a problem with the cruze or any GM car, take it up with them. Don't make it turn into ww3 here...because that's what's happened lately. All im really asking is to show a little more respect for the cruze...meaning give it more credit than what you all are now...because that car is the beginning of a new era for automobiles. I can see it already. With that being said...im not the one who gets on here and posts random **** about the cruze that may not be true. Not saying everything I've seen posted on here is false..but it makes me wonder. I loved coming to this site to help someone in need of advice...because that's what im about. Helping. But I don't love it so much anymore because I wonder when I login if ill see another junkie post that I would consider a little over the top. To be up front with you all...I get on a thread and reply back..not to start anything but to give my honest opinion to help someone and all I get back is a **** bomb explode in my face because someone doesn't like what I post. Best way to reply back to me is see if you understand what im saying before you loose your mind. I can't get any respect on here for my opinions or anything. Oh well...like I said my comments and opinions or ideas aren't important because there's too many people on here who think they are the only ones who matter. Screw you !!!!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well I will say I've had a problem with my cruze. It was a faulty AC pressure sensor that went out with only 1522 miles on it. There are we all happy to finally here a problem with mine?????. Reason why I don't say anything on here about the issues Ive had with my car whether it was a part that went bad or a service issue I take it up with GM...not here. I think if GM found out I was running my mouth about a problem I had Im almost sure of it they wouldn't be too thrilled. I understand this is a car forum so I can agree with what some of you are saying...what I don't understand is when someone publiahes a thread about a issue they have and turn a minor issue into something that is greater and they shouldn't. I see the point about talking about an issue so GM is aware of it...I get that. In fact I think that's a good idea......but why make it sound like GM makes **** cars?. I can say and back GM up that they don't. I've owned GM vehicles since I was about 10 years old and the cruze puts me at ownership number 12. Had no issues with any of them major. My honest thought/opinion is if you have a problem with the cruze or any GM car, take it up with them. Don't make it turn into ww3 here...because that's what's happened lately. All im really asking is to show a little more respect for the cruze...meaning give it more credit than what you all are now...because that car is the beginning of a new era for automobiles. I can see it already. With that being said...im not the one who gets on here and posts random **** about the cruze that may not be true. Not saying everything I've seen posted on here is false..but it makes me wonder. I loved coming to this site to help someone in need of advice...because that's what im about. Helping. But I don't love it so much anymore because I wonder when I login if ill see another junkie post that I would consider a little over the top. To be up front with you all...I get on a thread and reply back..not to start anything but to give my honest opinion to help someone and all I get back is a **** bomb explode in my face because someone doesn't like what I post. Best way to reply back to me is see if you understand what im saying before you loose your mind. I can't get any respect on here for my opinions or anything. Oh well...like I said my comments and opinions or ideas aren't important because there's too many people on here who think they are the only ones who matter. Screw you !!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


One word.

WOW.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

This thread reminds me of an Ex-Girlfriend that use to always say "I hate drama"...

But **** she was always the first one to start something and then keep it going...

By the way I love my Cruze so far and this site and members have saved me hours of my own time researching and experimenting.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Chevycruze2012 ,,,...,,, this is how we are here at The Cruze Talk We Consider every one as Family Here !
We do from time to time slip-and fall ,but we get back up with the help that we receive here , and we also have FUN along the way ,,,..,,,
Now that you have had the time to reflect , and read all of these posts from total strangers to you and yours . We are not too strange at all , just enthusiasts whom believe ! Have Faith Man !


BE Cool Stay Cozy Keep Cruzen and The New Best Wishes ,,,...,,,



PS I have to admit this guy might be using reverse psychology on us all and doing a wonderful job of said !


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> When I saw the topic and the number of posts, I was wondering HOW I missed it until I saw that it was just started! Heck, it even brought out XtremeRevolution who has been very quiet lately! I really did think he left and got a job at GM!


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/13235-going-busy-little-while.html



chevycruze2012 said:


> To be up front with you all...I get on a thread and reply back..not to start anything but to give my honest opinion to help someone and all I get back is a **** bomb explode in my face because someone doesn't like what I post. Best way to reply back to me is see if you understand what im saying before you loose your mind. I can't get any respect on here for my opinions or anything. Oh well...like I said my comments and opinions or ideas aren't important because there's too many people on here who think they are the only ones who matter.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You started a thread saying you don't like this site. This site rules. A lot of people love this site more than you dislike it. What you did is stir up the hive. What did you expect was going to happen? People were going to suddenly have a paradigm shift and see things your way? Heck no. I checked again - this site still rules. Wait...give it a minute. 

Yep, this site still rules. 

I and the CruzeTalk staff do our best to keep the environment here positive. Just a few minutes ago, I deleted quite a few posts in the V2 Antifreeze Smell thread for that very reason. I can't be everywhere all at once, and neither can the CruzeTalk staff. However, we do our best, and for an automotive forum, CruzeTalk is very positive, very helpful, and very genuine. People took offense to the fact that you claimed it's all doom and gloom and people complaining or turning a minor issue into something bigger than it is, when the reality is that those of us who have actually spent time here do nothing of the sort.

It's not that your comments or "ideas" aren't important, and it's not that we think we're the only ones that matter, but seriously, you're outnumbered here by a massive margin. You think this place sucks, while the vast majority disagree and even some who don't own a Cruze think it's great. 



chevycruze2012 said:


> Screw you !!!!!!!


Do you know what time it is?










I'm too tired to open the admin console at this hour, so I'll give you a chance to apologize for that bit before I define the irony in your last post.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

>>> *gearheads <<<*


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/13235-going-busy-little-while.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gmail, hotmail, yahoo, may be others, go in their, come up with some kind of handle, sign up, and bang, you are in this or any other site. Can get kicked off, just apply with another user's name, you are back on again.

Was one of the site administrators on another board, really a major job reading every post. For those that haven't had this opportunity, should try it. Shame on me, I quit, do have another life and a very busy one at that. My hat is off to you site administrators, its a lot of hard work. 

Also have product review sites, competitors of that company can have a blast with these sites, have to take some of those with a grain of salt.

Did write a couple of negative reviews on some products, but gave precise reasons why. Was even contacted by two companies with concerns about product improvements. And by one was even given a full refund after warranty. Just saying some good things about the net.

Found this board to be very useful with my Cruze investment, if not, would have been off of it a long time ago.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

NickD said:


> Gmail, hotmail, yahoo, may be others, go in their, come up with some kind of handle, sign up, and bang, you are in this or any other site. Can get kicked off, just apply with another user's name, you are back on again.


vBulletin allows ip banning if I remember correctly, it doesn't always stop people but it's a start. I've been a leading role in many different forums around the net including paintballforum.Com and androidforums.Com/phandroid . It can be a lot of work but I do enjoy it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Just ban him and give him his wishes. He isn't going to aplogize. Leave this thread open as proof of how we all have each others back.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

OP is a thin skinned clown. 

Welcome to the web OP. 

Have a nice life.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Have to finally put my .02 worth into this thread. To the OP, I couldn't disagree more with your assessment of the site. I LOVE my Cruze, to date, but have posted both my positive impressions, and my negative impressions. In fact, I credit this site for helping me make an informed decision to finally pull the trigger on my purchase. I have been able to filter the small amount of worthless "noise" in some threads, and simply ignore the sophomoric responses of some posters. At the end of the day, if I learn some valuable info which helps me understand the good, and the bad, of my car, then it's been worth it. If I can return the favor by posting my experiences, that makes it even more so.............One additional note. I have worked in Quality (am a Quality Manager for a Medical Device company) for over 20 years. Voice of the Customer is invaluable in ensuring that products are the best they can be. Forums like this provide feedback to the Car Mfg., which cannot hurt, and may help. Rest assured, I look at anything I buy with critical eyes, and demand quality. If it's not up to snuff, I will make it known in no uncertain terms. If it's good, I will sing it's praises.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the Private Message ChevyCruze2012, but don't private message me about a post I made! If you have something to say about a post, man up and post it up where the post was made!

Sorry the truth hurts bro!

You made the topic so now face the repercussions of how people feel about your posts! Also about the grammar almost every post that I have seen from you, for me is very difficult to understand.....IE, your Private Message to me. 


chevycruze2012 - Today 12:34 AM - permalinkView Conversation Report 
I don't know who you think you are or what your proble is...but you and I need to get something straight here. Your post was uncalled for I think. You have no idea who I am so how can you be so judegemental...telling me I need to learn English and all that other garbage. Your being very disrespectful to me. That really pisses me off. You had no right saying that to me. Show some respect dude. You need to watch who you talk to like that.​








:funnypost: :signs047:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When this thread started I notified all the moderators and have been keeping an eye on it since then. This thread appears to have run its course and started degenerating into a flame war sometime yesterday while I was occupied with other things so I will lock it at this time. I will review this thread completely this evening when I have time and will most likely delete some off-topic posts.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish I could post all the problems people had over at 8thCivic (another fellow autoguide forum). I didn't have near the issues that were posted there. However eventually home brew fixes, after market support, TSBs, and recalls eventually came to be. It took a joint effort from 8thcivic, a few RSX forums, and TSX forums coming together to get a TSB passed about that pesky 3rd gear grind from the shared 6 speed manual xmsn. Through proper documentation, time, and persistent badgering we got Honda to acknowledge that the 3rd gear synchro was poop. I was lucky with my car however. By joining a forum and taking note of peoples problems with it before me. I swapped out the Honda tranny fluid and replaced it with amsoil at very low mileage. This kept me from having the issue. So take note of the problems people post. Just because you haven't had a problem yet... doesn't mean they wont show their ugly faces later on!


----------

